# Sticky  Canadian Members - Represent



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Where you from?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Cote' d'est.

Seth


----------



## mscott (Jun 28, 2002)

Edmonton


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

Near Toronto


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Calgary, Alberta right here! 

-Nick


----------



## red98s14 (Mar 9, 2003)

Toronto, ON

Is that a Kids in the Hall line??

www.son240sx.ca


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

Calgary/Alberta


----------



## canadian_se-r (Jun 20, 2002)

Calgary, Alberta


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

Halifax , Nova Scotia


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Paradise(Next to St. John's), Newfoundland


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Montreal Qc 










and one for me too !! 
BTW Hi Madmax  nice intercooler you sold me


----------



## novascotia nx (Feb 18, 2003)

Halifax Nova scotia, that would be the east coast or east side dawg how you worded it


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2003)

Middle of no where...winterpeg


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

Kitchener, Ontario


----------



## HuMMerMan (Jan 22, 2003)

Thunder Bay, ON (North-Of-Nowhere)


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

Vancouver, BC


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

Toronto


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

Kincardine Ontario.
near walkerton were i goto school


----------



## Go4Long (Mar 10, 2003)

Calgary, AB here
Lookin for some people to meet up and come to the races tonight if anyone is actually actively watchin this post


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

Vancouver B.C


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2003)

EDMONTON!!!!! anyone drive an NX2000 ??


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

*Canadian Member*

Paradise, NL

8 )


----------



## Gileg (May 4, 2003)

Niagara Falls. We're famous I understand.



Gileg


1987 XE Coupe-Black
1987 SE Coupe-Silver
1987 XE Coupe-Red


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

theres a grey one around Calgary with a crazy cool body kit too!

-Nick


----------



## steveb087 (Mar 26, 2003)

Montreal, Qc

On the south-shore


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

Sunny Okanagan Valley.

Shorts, baby. Yeah!


----------



## warneck (Dec 12, 2002)

Quebec,Quebec


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Yess !! Un autre du Npclub !!  Bienvenue ds le monde anglais du Nissan !! Hope u enjoy warneck ! 

Crazy - Npclub


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

Calgary, AB

- Alex
85 300zx Turbo
Full exhaust
550cc injectors
Intake
Racing Chip
Turbo Timer
HKS SSQ BOV


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

hey another Calgarian! Where abouts in Calgary are you at??

-Nick


----------



## Green200sxChick (Jul 22, 2002)

Calgary..........


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

Sweet another 200SX in Calgary!! We should have a meet pretty soon here. I'll try to put one together in about a week or so. I'll keep you all inform.

What have you done to your 200SX so far???

MAx


----------



## canadian_se-r (Jun 20, 2002)

Yes we definately need a meet. I'm in.


----------



## Green200sxChick (Jul 22, 2002)

My 200sx is all stock right now. I just got it last year. It's the same color as canadian_se-r's car. It's also an se-r.


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

Green200sxChick said:


> *My 200sx is all stock right now. I just got it last year. It's the same color as canadian_se-r's car. It's also an se-r. *


I think I've seen pictures of your car. You must me the GF of the guy that post on Beyond, right??


----------



## Green200sxChick (Jul 22, 2002)

Madmax said:


> *I think I've seen pictures of your car. You must me the GF of the guy that post on Beyond, right?? *


Yep! I'm Ranger_x31's g/f! I was trying to find that thread on Beyond to post my car but I can't find it!


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

Green200sxChick said:


> *Yep! I'm Ranger_x31's g/f! I was trying to find that thread on Beyond to post my car but I can't find it! *



Your car is the same as canadian_se-r just a lot slower. He's got some power now. (Bastard  ) I'm heading to Vancouver to a Nissan meet this weekend. So maybe the following weekend we could have something on Friday. I'm booked on the Saturday. Anyone interested??


----------



## Green200sxChick (Jul 22, 2002)

Madmax said:


> *Your car is the same as canadian_se-r just a lot slower. He's got some power now. (Bastard  ) I'm heading to Vancouver to a Nissan meet this weekend. So maybe the following weekend we could have something on Friday. I'm booked on the Saturday. Anyone interested?? *


Yeah, my car just has 140hp, how much does canadian_se-r's car have? If I'm not working I will go to the meet for sure. My bf is coming down from Van that weekend too though, so otherwise he can take my car and go to the meet! He'd love that! He loves my car more than I do!


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

canadian_se-r jsut did the SR20DET swap. I can't remember the HP though. Hopefully you guys can make it. I've never seen a Nissan meet with more than 2 B14. Me and cana... 

MAx


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Next weekend looks fairly clear to me except for Friday. Theres a party to end off the school year.  

-Nick


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

All you Calgarians coming to the Canadian National Autoslalom Competition? Red Deer Aug 15-16-17-18 2003.

www.cnacsolo.ca

It's going to be a blast!

Greg

<edit: can't spell CaLgary...>


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

Skinny G said:


> *All you Cagarians coming to the Canadian National Autoslalom Competition? Red Deer Aug 15-16-17-18 2003.
> 
> www.cnacsolo.ca
> 
> ...


I might show up. We'll see. don't know yet.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

That would be sweet, id be in.

-Nick


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Hey, why don't you Calgary people get a room or something and quit hogging this thread?


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

^^^^hahahahhahahahahaha^^^^ now that is funny, so fcs how your part of our province?


----------



## Black95SE-R (Jul 5, 2002)

Another Toronto resident here...

Black 200SX SE-R (1995)
Hotshot CAI
17 deg. timing


----------



## RoShFe (Jun 11, 2003)

Hamilton ON here!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2003)

hey whats up im living just outside of Toroto, milton exactly the perfect small commuter town jokes!!


----------



## Bluesr20 (Mar 6, 2003)

Im from Saskatoon SK, but soon to be living the good life in my new home Calgary Alberta, if someone familar with the race scene there is reading this could you tell me,where the place is to be if you wanna race? do you also have a street where cars just cruise, something like 8th street in Saskatoon if your familar with that.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

SPUD56 said:


> *hey whats up im living just outside of Toroto, milton exactly the perfect small commuter town jokes!! *


Milton and area are home to some of Canada's top rallyists and rally teams. That's no joke.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

most of the streetracing is concentrated in the North, off of Crowchild trail. DOwn in the south of the city Barlow trail usually has some racing. Races usually just happen, ie you see a group of cars at a gas station and then go meet there, there are some other hotspots but im not to familair with that. 
IF you wanna show your stuff on the track then every friday night Racecity Motorsports Park has racing for street vehciles. Its a very well run event and its tons a fun to go race, or even just watch. 
Click below for more info.,
Race City Motorsports Park 

-Nick


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2003)

Hi all, Montreal.


----------



## steveb087 (Mar 26, 2003)

Montreal represent!! )
what part ricpro??


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2003)

I actually reside in brossard, but work downtown

where you from?


----------



## steveb087 (Mar 26, 2003)

i'm from St-Jean, but work in Longueuil


----------



## 240SXDreamer (Jun 19, 2003)

The only guy from sherbrooke but still Montreal is close and Quebec. I feel so alone....


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

jeezz ive been missing alot of montrealers !! hehehe.. and 240sxdreamer, its close enough to mtl !!


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Vancouver, B.C.*

:cheers:


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey hey Chucky200. You finally found the forum.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2003)

Im from Sherbrooke too Dude ! 

We stand alone ! lol

yea we are close to Mtl , just need a heavy foot >=]

Nissan Forever !


----------



## steveb087 (Mar 26, 2003)

Yah Sherbrooke isn't that far, too bad I'm going to regina soon.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

How come ur moving to regina ?


----------



## steveb087 (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm joining the RCMP and the camp is in regina, so i'll be there for 6 months on training


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2003)

From Windsor, ON 
Big 3 City...killing all the Cav's/Sunfire's/Foci/Lancer's (OZ not EVO!) and Protege's


----------



## 10e (Aug 5, 2003)

From the smelliest Canadian city that exists:

Toronto


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

Toronto, Ontario, CANADA... Woo Hoo!!!

Cheers,
=[KaOz]=.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Dartmouth, Nova Scotia. East Coast Dawg as you put it.


----------



## gERVs (Sep 3, 2003)

Sudbury ontario, anyone else from here


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Im living in Ottawa for the next 7 months... its kinda close.

-Nick


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *Im living in Ottawa for the next 7 months... its kinda close.
> 
> -Nick *


Check you r map.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Considering I live in Calgary when im not in University its a hell of a lot close from here to Sudbury than Calgary to Sudbury!  

-Nick


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *Im living in Ottawa for the next 7 months... its kinda close.
> 
> -Nick *


Wow, now we can have Ottawa meets with 3 people, but no Nissans, unless you brought yours.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Dudes, just want to let you all know I'll be cleaning up this thread soon, deleting all the non-representin' posts.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *Wow, now we can have Ottawa meets with 3 people, but no Nissans, unless you brought yours. *


Nope my B12 is sitting in my garage slowly leaking tranny fluid onto the floor...

-Nick


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *Wow, now we can have Ottawa meets with 3 people, but no Nissans, unless you brought yours. *


I can borrow my dad's B14. But yeah that is still pretty sad.


----------



## gERVs (Sep 3, 2003)

sentrastud said:


> *Considering I live in Calgary when im not in University its a hell of a lot close from here to Sudbury than Calgary to Sudbury!
> 
> -Nick *


do you go to Lurentien U?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

No, I go to Carleton U (in Ottawa)

-Nick


----------



## Se3n (Oct 2, 2003)

i used to be from mississaga, toronto ontario


----------



## Se3n (Oct 2, 2003)

any meets gonna be in tDot???


----------



## 87 micra (Oct 25, 2003)

saskatoooon yo!


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

^^^
Micra in the hizzouse! We need pics.


----------



## 87 micra (Oct 25, 2003)

without a doubt, the funniest car i have ever ever driven.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Woo hoo! That's pure sex right there. I need to get me one now that CARS isn't messing with rally classes. The mad power of the mighty 1.3


----------



## 87 micra (Oct 25, 2003)

i'm acutally impressed with this car quite a bit, even though mines only got the 1.2L  its very very good on gas, starts without being plugged in, and has the tightest turning radius of any car ive driven. and oh god is it light! if it makes it through the winter, im going to give it a shot at autox.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

You guys have any winter Auto-X there? That thing would be a blast in that!


----------



## 87 micra (Oct 25, 2003)

ya actually we do! but im too strapped for cash right now to buy another set of tires to bolt. and nowhere can you find used 155 R12's. but if i could find some 13" rims then i could find some used tires from work.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

87 micra said:


> * but if i could find some 13" rims then i could find some used tires from work. *


luckily B12 (87-90 Sentra) (91-93 Sentra Classic) came with 13" rims! Hit up a junkyard, you have a choice of steelies or if your lucky youl be able to find the 13" alloys found on some models.

-Nick


----------



## 87 micra (Oct 25, 2003)

thanks for the tip! what im really looking for right now is some civic vx rims. 13's and hella light. the only problem is they are kinda narrow. i need some wide 13" alloys


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

montreal,quebec,canada


----------



## 94Sentra (Nov 4, 2003)

Mississauga, Ontario Canada

1994 Sentra - my winter beater!!


----------



## steveb087 (Mar 26, 2003)

hey AyrtonSennaD, is your 200 sx green???


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

steveb087 said:


> *hey AyrtonSennaD, is your 200 sx green??? *


Nope she's red. Unless he got her repainted!!

MAx


----------



## steveb087 (Mar 26, 2003)

ok, just asking cause i saw this amazing green 200sx on the south shore of mtl this summer. thxs for the info!


----------



## winter_sean (Apr 26, 2003)

Simcoe, ON - South Central!


----------



## max200 (Aug 14, 2003)

ugh of this whole thread i only saw one other person from where i'm at... winnipeg. what a bunk-ass city haha.


----------



## spnx (Apr 30, 2002)

max200 said:


> ugh of this whole thread i only saw one other person from where i'm at... winnipeg. what a bunk-ass city haha.


Hey, I don't want to hear that! I might be moving to Winnipeg next year. I wonder if I'll have the only turbo NX2000 in town?


----------



## jkho (Jul 16, 2003)

Part-time in downtown Toronto. 
Part-time in Barrie (officially part of the snow-belt)!!!

SPNX - Winnipeg??!?!?! Are you kidding me?


----------



## BaddEgg (Jul 3, 2003)

*Edmonton-City of Champignons*

When I went to look at my NX2K I didn't even know what it was(I was thinking of the Pulsar NX with the targa top for a communter car to replace my...Micra{the shame}).


----------



## Gemini (Oct 5, 2003)

spnx said:


> Hey, I don't want to hear that! I might be moving to Winnipeg next year. I wonder if I'll have the only turbo NX2000 in town?


I'm not on this forum much but I'm from Winnipeg too. There's one turbo NX2000 here but it's not mine. It'll be nice to see another NX here if you do make the move.


----------



## spnx (Apr 30, 2002)

Gemini said:


> I'm not on this forum much but I'm from Winnipeg too. There's one turbo NX2000 here but it's not mine. It'll be nice to see another NX here if you do make the move.


Yeah, dreadsword clued me in about that - a GTi-R swap! So, I wouldn't be unique 

I have a ton of family in Manitoba, in Winnipeg, Dauphin and Treherne. More family than I have in Ontario, actually!


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

Peterborough, ON about 1 1/2 hrs NE from downtown TO.
Home of CHILLS Canada and a 400whp SpecV.


----------



## thekyd (Jan 21, 2004)

*wassup*

Saskatoon SK here. Formerly from Red Deer AB :idhitit: :banhump:


----------



## Whisper (Jan 21, 2004)

Ottawa


----------



## spnx (Apr 30, 2002)

Whisper said:


> Ottawa


Ah, yes. MCO.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Whisper said:


> Ottawa


Hey, welcome. I saw the Grinning from ear to ear & knew who it was before I saw your location & User Name.

Jodie


----------



## Initial D (Jan 24, 2004)

Van Ilse B.C


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Whisper said:


> Ottawa


hey welcome to the Club. I think we have 4 of us now... 2 without cars.. but still we got 4! Anyone up for a meet or somethign?

-Nick


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

Montreal, Quebec.

More from the West-Island though. Ile-Bizard!

W00T!


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

toronto ontario


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Grew up in T dot O,
Currently reside in Orlando....but I do miss the city life in Toronto VERY MUCH!


----------



## KrAsH (Jan 29, 2004)

Montreal, Quebec, Canada


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

KrAsH said:


> Montreal, Quebec, Canada


Nice,

Where from in Montreal?


----------



## KrAsH (Jan 29, 2004)

Yamakasi said:


> Nice,
> 
> Where from in Montreal?


Southwest, Lachine to be more precise.


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

KrAsH said:


> Southwest, Lachine to be more precise.


That's kewl, I'm from Ile-Bizard.


----------



## yashin (Feb 7, 2004)

i'm from markham just outside of TO for those who don't know where that is


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

ANYONE in toronto know of a good CHEAP paint and body shop where I can get my b13 moudlings shaved spoiler taken off, rust removed, and entire car painted?
the keyword here is cheap 
must be in toronto
thanks!


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

If the keyword is cheap, and quality isn't an issue, try Maaco. They're cheap, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Nismo (Feb 17, 2004)

koshimaro said:


> ANYONE in toronto know of a good CHEAP paint and body shop where I can get my b13 moudlings shaved spoiler taken off, rust removed, and entire car painted?
> the keyword here is cheap
> must be in toronto
> thanks!


I Do know the guy he will do the paint job for u pretty cheap!


----------



## Nismo (Feb 17, 2004)

And by the way we need to meet up in couple month or at least when its gonna be little bit worm! go to racing or somethin! :cheers:


----------



## TommehSC (Mar 1, 2004)

Kelowna, BC in the sunny okanagan! :cheers:


----------



## mr.300 (Mar 5, 2004)

toronto ontario rite here yo :thumbup:


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

I haven't posted in this thread yet? Whoa...

SURREY, BRITISH COLUMBIA.

Teh "City of Parks"

Population 380,000 and growing. FAST. We'll be bigger than Vancouver by the end of decade! Muwaha! We're bigger landwise, too. 
We also know how to hotwire/steal ANY car. Car thief capital of North America. You want a car stolen, call any 13-22 year old male from Surrey.

Other than that.. we're relatively unknown to the world. Except that people coming up to Vancouver from Seattle come through our lovely city.


----------



## Whisper (Jan 21, 2004)

> We also know how to hotwire/steal ANY car. Car thief capital of North America.



Absolutely horrible.


----------



## Whisper (Jan 21, 2004)

> We also know how to hotwire/steal ANY car. Car thief capital of North America.


Absolutely horrible.


----------



## Will200sx (Apr 3, 2004)

St. Catharines, On


97 200sx se


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Peterborough Ontario, about half way between Toronto and Ottawa for those who don't know.


----------



## SONiCBOOM (Apr 5, 2004)

Cornwall,Ontario...


----------



## Derek090 (Apr 25, 2004)

*sup?*

Just joined  :loser: im from surrey BC, near Vancouver.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Boo, a Surrey person. Damn suberbs thinking they're better than the big city with all their empty park space and rapidly growing housing developments...

oh wait, the subs are better. And I live there, too! :thumbup: 

Welcome Derek090, we hope you enjoy your stay.




And nice weather we've been having lately, eh? I was hot today standing outside in the sun in shorts and a T-shirt. 


____

Edit: And what part of Surrey are you in? I'm in the Newton area, right near Scott Road (120th).


----------



## Derek090 (Apr 25, 2004)

LOL Thnx for the warm welcome Ranex I'm in the guidford area. Oh yeah the weather's been awesome lately. I'm feeling another scorching summer this year again.


----------



## lumiere (Mar 31, 2004)

*Where I'm From*



FCS said:


> Where you from?


Ajijic Mexico


----------



## akoolguy (Feb 28, 2004)

Barrie here, about 25mins from Toronto(doin 163k)


----------



## GrideGanjaman (Oct 15, 2003)

TTTTTTOOOOORRRROOOOONNNNNTTTTTTTOOOOOOOO

holla back


----------



## 240sxy (Jun 11, 2004)

Hey whats up guys?

Im from Ontario...really close to Toronto


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

240sxy said:


> Hey whats up guys?
> 
> Im from Ontario...really close to Toronto


Hey, whereabouts are you to Toronto? 

Im part time Ottawa (University), and Part time Calgary, Alberta. 

-Nick


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

*you hear a faint call from the distance*

move out west!


----------



## 240sxy (Jun 11, 2004)

Im from Kitchener Ontario


----------



## Elgen (Apr 25, 2004)

*From Sweden visiting Kitchener soon.*

I am from Sweden and going to visit Kitchener the 27 of August to stay with relativs for two weeks.
Any chance to meet you?


----------



## Team_NismoSER (Jul 29, 2004)

Toronto, Ontario


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

More and more T.O guy's popping up everyday! We're gonna have to start a meet somewhere!


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

And start more threads in this section.


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

That's a good idea! We'll have to work on that, it'd be nice to be able to discuss local event's, car's, and whatever else we feel like discussing.


----------



## Zeetoyz (Aug 5, 2004)

I thought I would bud in , I am from Hamilton ,Ont and their is a Big Datsun/Nissan Meet this weekend in Oakville , Ontario I think it would be great for any of this group to show up

Check it out : www.ontariozcar.com


----------



## nuke (Aug 9, 2004)

Brampton ...just north of Toronto


----------



## X_Trailer (Jul 30, 2004)

Ottawa, Canada's Capital


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

X_Trailer said:


> Ottawa, Canada's Capital


hey a Fellow Ottawa guy! Anyone wanna do a meet sometime maybe???

-Nick


----------



## SilentWhite (Jul 19, 2004)

Halifax, NS


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> hey a Fellow Ottawa guy! Anyone wanna do a meet sometime maybe???
> 
> -Nick


Top-Karting maybe? Are you back in school yet stud-muffin?

Lesse, you, me, Ricebox, maybe Aleida and any other person brave enough to meet the Scary supermods of NF.com


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

FCS said:


> Top-Karting maybe? Are you back in school yet stud-muffin?
> 
> Lesse, you, me, Ricebox, maybe Aleida and any other person brave enough to meet the Scary supermods of NF.com


im driving out east in a few weeks. Ill be back around the first of September.

-Nick


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

milton. west of toronto. north of oakville. east of hamilton.....

what a place to be :bs:


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

Scarborough aka GTA 

Still waiting to receive my X-Trail.....


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Quebec*

Pointe-Claire (Suburb of Montreal)


----------



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

Port Coquitlam in Beautiful British Columbia


----------



## Outback (Jun 3, 2004)

Selkirk,M.B :cheers:


----------



## 05-nissan-altima (Oct 29, 2004)

Edmonton Alberta


----------



## DarkJon64 (Oct 29, 2004)

*van*

Lots of people in the Vancouver-ish area, looks like I'm the first one in Abbotsford.... to reply, at least.


----------



## alsterac (May 25, 2004)

*Silver X-Trail SE*

From Ottawa, Ontario


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

alsterac said:


> From Ottawa, Ontario


hey that makes 4 of us now! welcome aboard!

-Nick


----------



## Beleaf17 (Nov 5, 2004)

Just joined from Nanaimo, BC


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

Edmonton AB.

I'd just like to say that Ralph Klein just got re-elected.

I'm no rightist, but Ralph Klein kicks buckets of ass.

That is all.


----------



## Spec V Boi (Dec 15, 2004)

Brampton, Ontario


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

Edmonton, Alberta


----------



## kennmonster (Jun 17, 2004)

kingston, Ont


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

this is awesome, so many bc peeps, im from Kelowna BC, grew up in the kootenays (trail/cranbrook) but i travel out to calgary and vanny all the time.. i might see some of you other guys (and girls respectivly) on the streets.. shweet


----------



## shock211 (Feb 28, 2005)

Toronto
92 Maxima 5spd


----------



## no1uno (Feb 1, 2005)

Calgary with an 01 Pathfinder SE.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

no1uno said:


> Calgary with an 01 Pathfinder SE.


alright someone else from Calgary! North or South? 

-Nick


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

FCS said:


> Where you from?


Currently in Edmonton. Did the Vancouver and Toronto scene for many years. This place is a real step down! But on the bright side, I just bought a 2004 SER Spec V. Werd!


----------



## no1uno (Feb 1, 2005)

sentrastud said:


> alright someone else from Calgary! North or South?
> 
> -Nick


I live in the NW.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

no1uno said:


> I live in the NW.


Im SE, McKenzie area.

-Nick


----------



## no1uno (Feb 1, 2005)

sentrastud said:


> Im SE, McKenzie area.
> 
> -Nick


I'm in Tuscany so right at the NW edge of the city. We have friends that live out your way in Cranston, I don't think they could live any further away from us and still be in the city limits!


----------



## RMS13 (Mar 24, 2005)

Kelowna BC, Im new to these fourms just picked up this 240 from vancouver


----------



## Ziploc (Jan 24, 2005)

Halifax Nova Scotia


----------



## akoolguy (Feb 28, 2004)

Barrie Ontario, Purple 200sx SE-R...5spd


----------



## Ugly (Apr 10, 2005)

Moved recently from Vancouver back to my home town in the West Kootenays.


----------



## Mikeca (Apr 19, 2005)

*Oh Oh T.O!*

From good ol Toronto


----------



## lukeg (Apr 24, 2005)

From Mississauga, Ontario


----------



## UltimaDriver(SE-R) (Apr 27, 2005)

35 min. north of Calgary, Alberta


----------



## Rapmaster W (Jan 10, 2005)

Southwest Calgary, formerly Halifax, driving a blue 1990 Sentra 2 door.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

I think I might've posted in this thread already, but since I'm an idiot:
Edmonton, kinda.


----------



## dubberwithanxtrail (Mar 14, 2005)

<-------Regina, SK..................................
............................................................


'tumble weed rolls by with crickets chirping'


----------



## bustedframe (May 9, 2005)

Pictou County, Nova Scotia


----------



## B-rent (Dec 7, 2003)

I split my time between Waterloo and Turkey Point mostly.


----------



## mosh|kill (Jan 4, 2005)

Rimouski, Quebec :thumbup:


----------



## Code-Red (Sep 3, 2005)

519, Downtown Kitchener representing. I work in Industrial part of Waterloo, and I also reside in Rexdale during the summer. If anybody is in my area and could help me out with some engine mods, body shit, whatever give me a shout.


----------



## Mytoy (Sep 12, 2005)

Mississauga

2000 Nissan Frontier Kcab Desert Runner V6


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

*Montreal kids up*

Hehe LASALLE...southside!!!

But um went to highschool in BC, lived in Ottawa and Quebec City...

...so I guess I rep from coast to most. :hal:


----------



## Ray19 (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm from Montréal


----------



## 06xtrail (Oct 18, 2005)

New member... from Calgary with 2 nissans currently. 90 king cab for work mostly and 06 x-trail se
Mark


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*Little late showing up here !!!*

WOW, I never actually browsed this regional section since May 2003 when I joined...At the time I had 2k2 Spec-V... but now moved on to awd X-Trail where I mod.

I am from Montréal (well close enough, Laval) 

Marc.


----------



## cranehead (Sep 3, 2005)

Foxtrot Charlie Sierra said:


> Where you from?


chilliwack bc. lived in alberta and sask. before that.


----------



## SentraL_AiR (Oct 27, 2005)

Ottawa :cheers:


----------



## k2000 (Sep 1, 2005)

From St-Nicolas, Southside of QC city ! Ye-ha ! 
Sentra 4 portes blanche 92 peinturé au rouleau ! yes sir ! If theres other french man outta here from qc, shout it out loud !


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

SentraL_AiR said:


> Ottawa :cheers:


Hey another OT guy! Im from Calgary but I go to Carleton University!


----------



## 02themax (Jun 25, 2005)

Calgary, AB


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

02themax said:


> Calgary, AB


And another Calgary guy! Theres a core group of Calgary Nissan people growing. This summer there will likely be some group shows and such. Stay tuned.

-Nick


----------



## soapsuds (Oct 6, 2005)

Straffordville, Ontario. Population 500. Salute! 
(For any of you who remember the show Hee Haw)
45 minutes SE of London, 1.5 hours SW of TO, 15 minutes north of Lake Erie.


----------



## Snafu (Dec 17, 2005)

In the southern boonies of Ontari-ari-O. Between Orangeville and Fergus.


----------



## Snafu (Dec 17, 2005)

Anyone recommend good online retaillers for off-road pieces like push bars, brush guards, overhead lights, grill inserts, etc.

Cheers


----------



## Driver2Hell (Nov 23, 2005)

MONTREAL for life....


----------



## terry lingle (Jan 7, 2006)

Birch Island BC


----------



## christhesandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Edmonton, with my rusty old 91 sentra XE, hoping to fix'er up as soon as university is done in April.

cheers


----------



## deadlyrays (Dec 27, 2005)

Saskatchewan, man is anyone from here???


----------



## CraigMc (Oct 17, 2004)

BC born and raised.


----------



## ISPEED (May 26, 2006)

grande prairie alberta


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

ISPEED said:


> grande prairie alberta


whoa, Grande Prairie eh? I used to live there! We had a place over in Crystal Lake Estates.

-Nick


----------



## ZeroS13 (Aug 16, 2004)

Victoria here.


----------



## zac3ne2nr (Jun 30, 2005)

scarborough


----------



## 1FST2DOOR (Jul 30, 2006)

Calgary,Alberta
I own a 180sx 
And my computer-less brother
owns a Silvia S-13


----------



## nismotion03 (Sep 15, 2006)

*VAN-CITY SPEC-V*

Vancouver, B.C.:cheers: :waving::fluffy: :fluffy: :idhitit: :fluffy: :fluffy::waving: :cheers:I'ts a BIG party out west!!


----------



## Pezzy (Nov 20, 2006)

I'll say Toronto to keep it simple.
I work on the north side, live weekdays on the east side, and live weekends on the west side.


----------



## Segato13 (Jun 1, 2006)

Thorold soon to be grimsby ON


----------



## jayvalver (Dec 5, 2006)

Toronto,Ontario


----------



## Sentraguy1304 (Jan 27, 2007)

any calgary guys still kicking around, we should have a meet


----------



## Classic_Sentra (Jan 29, 2007)

Newmarket, Ontario


----------



## Der Bugmeister (Feb 7, 2007)

Lotusland...Vancouver Island...


----------



## 93SE-Qc (Oct 5, 2007)

La Beauce ici , near Quebec City


----------



## kwk1 (Mar 11, 2007)

Winterpeg:fluffy:


----------



## sntra96 (May 24, 2005)

Brandon Manitoba


----------



## taxidriver (Mar 1, 2008)

Vancouver Island, BC


----------



## 72dat (Feb 18, 2008)

Okanagan bc.


----------



## NsHardbody (Jun 1, 2008)

good ol Hali


----------



## shuntguy (Jun 15, 2008)

Cambridge, Ontario comin at ya. ( 45 mins West of Toronto ):woowoo:


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

South Shore, Nova Scotia


----------



## Banglish (Aug 20, 2008)

Winnipeg, Manitoba


----------

